# [SOLVED] epson c84 not responding

## incubator

I configured it with foomatic-configure -s cups -p Epson-Stylus_C82 -c file:/dev/lp0 -n Epson -d gimp-print.

no errors there.

before that the latest gimp-print was emerged.

Why c82? because linuxprinting.org advised to do so.

cups says it is idle and accepting jobs, light = green, but when I use escputils -i -u -r /dev/lp0, I get no output and hear no sound from printer.

When I click on testpage in cups, the job immediatly jumps to completed jobs, but the page is never printed.Last edited by incubator on Sun Dec 14, 2003 3:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

incubator,

Check the DeviceURI in /etc/cups/printers.conf. When I set my printer up it had a missing "/".

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## incubator

<DefaultPrinter Epson>

Info Epson Stylus C82

DeviceURI parallel:/dev/lp0

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

looks normal to me  :Sad: 

and it isnt a cable or hardware issue because it seems to work in windoze

----------

## incubator

here is a debug log:

```

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:58 +0100] [Job 26] Starting renderer

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:58 +0100] [Job 26] renderer PID pid4=3954

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:58 +0100] [Job 26] renderer command: gs -q -dPARANOIDSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=stp  -sModel=escp2-c82 -sOutputFile=- -

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:58 +0100] [Job 26] JCL: <job data>

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:58 +0100] [Job 26] 

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] LANG = "en"

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] are supported and installed on your system.

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dNOPAUSE' '-dBATCH' '-sDEVICE=stp' '-sModel=escp2-c82' '-sOutputFile=| cat >&3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] ESP Ghostscript 7.05 (2003-02-05)

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] Copyright (C) 2002 artofcode LLC, Benicia, CA.  All rights reserved.

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] This software comes with NO WARRANTY: see the file PUBLIC for details.

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] Unknown device: stp

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] renderer return value: 1

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] renderer received signal: 1

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] Process dieing with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] Flushing FIFO.

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] 

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] Closing renderer

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] KID3 exited with status 3

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] Renderer exit stat: 3

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] Renderer process finished

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] Process dieing with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] Error closing renderer

E [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] PID 3951 stopped with status 3!

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] [Job 26] KID4 finished

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] UpdateJob: job 26, file 0 is complete.

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] CancelJob: id = 26

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] StopJob: id = 26, force = 0

D [28/Nov/2003:18:14:59 +0100] StopJob: printer state is 3

D [28/Nov/2003:18:15:03 +0100] ReadClient() 5 GET /jobs HTTP/1.1

D [28/Nov/2003:18:15:03 +0100] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi started - PID = 3967

I [28/Nov/2003:18:15:03 +0100] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=3967)

D [28/Nov/2003:18:15:03 +0100] SendCommand() 5 file=8

D [28/Nov/2003:18:15:03 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [28/Nov/2003:18:15:03 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [28/Nov/2003:18:15:03 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

D [28/Nov/2003:18:15:03 +0100] CloseClient() 7

D [28/Nov/2003:18:15:05 +0100] ReadClient() 5 GET /jobs?which_jobs=completed HTTP/1.1

D [28/Nov/2003:18:15:05 +0100] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi started - PID = 3968

I [28/Nov/2003:18:15:05 +0100] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=3968)

D [28/Nov/2003:18:15:05 +0100] SendCommand() 5 file=8

D [28/Nov/2003:18:15:05 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [28/Nov/2003:18:15:05 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [28/Nov/2003:18:15:05 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

D [28/Nov/2003:18:15:05 +0100] CloseClient() 7

```

----------

## incubator

I just tried the PPD from linuxprinting.org for the C82 and tried gimp-print-ijs, but that didnt work either.

I have absolutely no idea where he is getting stp as devicename from :s

I sure hope I get this thing to work or i'm taking it back ...

----------

## incubator

I still need some help out here, I still didnt get it to work and no one ever seems to bother looking into this topic anymore.

Is it something I sayd??

----------

## foxtrot

 *incubator wrote:*   

> I configured it with foomatic-configure -s cups -p Epson-Stylus_C82 -c file:/dev/lp0 -n Epson -d gimp-print.
> 
> no errors there.
> 
> before that the latest gimp-print was emerged.
> ...

 

I also just set one up this weekend. Unfortunately, when I did it, linuxprinting.org was not responding (argh), so I had to play it by ear.

First thing I note is that I think I used a different driver-- gimp-print-ijs, I think. (that machine's at home, and I'm not, so I'm not 100% certain as to the name.) 

Second, did you run the setup script that shipped with the Epson c82 driver from Epson's website? I'm using the gimp-print driver, but the setup script set up the print queue and I'm not sure what else. 

Good luck with it!

----------

## incubator

I tried gimp-print-ijs also and that didnt work either, but I didnt know epson had a setup for the c82 driver.

edit: I didnt find any setup script for c82 for linux.

And even though people say epson is supporting linux in some way, I havent encountered a linux driver yet. Either windoze or macOSX

funny thing is though, the only thing that DOES work is 

echo "test" > /dev/lp0

but of course the paper hangs..., though escputil -i -u -r /dev/lp0 doesnt give a dime  :Sad: 

----------

## foxtrot

 *incubator wrote:*   

>  I didnt find any setup script for c82 for linux.
> 
> 

 

I found the Epson drivers at 

http://www.epkowa.co.jp/english/linux_e/linux.html

which was referenced in the Gentoo printing howto, which may help to point you in the right direction:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

When I installed it, it didn't tell me where it installed to, but I eventually found it in /usr/local/EPKowa. I ran /usr/local/EPKowa/SC82S/setup and it set up print queues and in theory installed a driver, but I couldn't convince foomatic-configure to talk to that driver so I emerged the gimp printer drivers and used the -ijs one.

Good luck!

----------

## incubator

this is just great  :Sad: 

I tried installing them, I run the setup, I run /etc/init.d/ekpd, 

I add the printer via cups as instructed (because their command gives an error)

printer is as usually recognized, but it STILL does not print.

this is the latest report from /var/log/cups/error_log

```

D [03/Dec/2003:18:56:58 +0100] CloseClient() 7

D [03/Dec/2003:18:56:58 +0100] AcceptClient() 5 from localhost:631.

D [03/Dec/2003:18:56:58 +0100] ReadClient() 5 GET /printers HTTP/1.1

D [03/Dec/2003:18:56:58 +0100] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 8887

I [03/Dec/2003:18:56:58 +0100] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=8887)

D [03/Dec/2003:18:56:58 +0100] SendCommand() 5 file=8

D [03/Dec/2003:18:56:58 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [03/Dec/2003:18:56:58 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [03/Dec/2003:18:56:58 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

D [03/Dec/2003:18:56:58 +0100] AcceptClient() 11 from localhost:631.

D [03/Dec/2003:18:56:58 +0100] CloseClient() 9

D [03/Dec/2003:18:56:58 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [03/Dec/2003:18:56:58 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [03/Dec/2003:18:56:58 +0100] ReadClient() 11 GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1

D [03/Dec/2003:18:56:58 +0100] SendFile() 11 file=9

D [03/Dec/2003:18:56:58 +0100] CloseClient() 7

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] CloseClient() 5

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] AcceptClient() 5 from localhost:631.

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] ReadClient() 5 GET /printers/sc82s?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 8888

I [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=8888)

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] SendCommand() 5 file=8

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST /printers/sc82s HTTP/1.1

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = 'root'

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] print_job: requesting-user-name = 'root'

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 42.

I [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 42.

I [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] Job 42 queued on 'sc82s' by 'root'.

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] Job 42 hold_until = 0

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] StartJob(42, 0x8093a60)

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] StartJob() id = 42, file = 0/1

E [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job 42!

I [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] Hint: Do you have ESP Ghostscript installed?

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] CancelJob: id = 42

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] CloseClient() 7

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] CloseClient() 11

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] ReadClient() 7 GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1

D [03/Dec/2003:18:57:00 +0100] SendFile() 7 file=8

```

cups config:

name: sc82s

device: EPSON printer #1 (Photo Image print system)

make: epson

model: EPSON Stylus C82, Photo image print system (en)

it keeps saying localhost:631 but i renamed that to something else in the host file. But I also adapted /etc/cups/cups.conf and replaced ServerName localhost with the proper hostname.

I have no idea where else I can change this

this is getting too much for me.

I specifically asked for a printer to work in linux and it doesnt, no matter what configuration I did.

I mean, my system cant be that much different from those that did got it to work?

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## incubator

and now cups is doing weird, it no longer displays /dev/lp0 in the list of ports

....

But what I 'd like to know is: why does it just fail with me whe nI am oing everything right and with everyone else it seem

s to work. (unless they arent telling the truth...)

I have followed the gentoo-printing faq everytime; configuration for my old hp 500 was childsplay and worked like a charm, until the damn thing burned up.

and now I am stuck with something that refuses to even say a word in gentoo, I really dont like to reboot to windows to do all my printing jobs, not to mention hosing all the files to floppy then...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

incubator,

The device file may not exist until you connect your priter and switch it on.

You may need to poke about in the BIOS and choose the 'right' mode for your parallel port. Standard is almost certainly wrong, since it makes it very difficult for the printer to respond to quries from the host PC. 

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## incubator

the printer was connected and switched on all the time.

the printer works 100% fine in windows, so I doubt it would be a BIOS setting.

hp 500 worked perfectly with same BIOS setting for parallell port

----------

## incubator

I found something here:

http://www.freelists.org/archives/computers/12-1999/msg00063.html

but where can I change the gs command  cups uses?

----------

## derconny

Ok, here is my setup:

First, I noticed you're not using the printer on the usb as I do, nevertheless I hope that I can help you.

Packages I've installed:

gimp-print-4.3.21

cups-1.1.19-r1

ghostscript-7.05.6-r3

foomatic-db-engine-3.0.0

foomatic-filters-3.0.0

I don't know what foomatic is actually doing and I never installed it manually, so this seems to be some dependency.

I never tried the epson kowa drivers or gimp-print-ijs.

Basically I just emerged cups, gimp-print and ghostscript.

Ok, heres /etc/cups/printers.conf

```

<DefaultPrinter c84>

Info Epson C84

Location

DeviceURI usb://EPSON/Stylus%20C84

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

```

Here's the beginning of /etc/cups/ppd/c84.ppd.

If you need the whole file, I could send it to you by privat mail, cause it's huge.

```

*PPD-Adobe: "4.3"

*%PPD file for CUPS/Gimp-Print.

*%Copyright 1993-2003 by Easy Software Products and Robert Krawitz.

*%This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or

*%modify it under the terms of the GNU General Public License,

*%version 2, as published by the Free Software Foundation.

*%

*%This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but

*%WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of MERCHANTABILITY

*%or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the GNU General Public License

*%for more details.

*%

*%You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

*%along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software

*%Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place - Suite 330, Boston, MA 02111-1307, USA.

*%

*%Magic cookie for cups-genppdupdate

*%Gimp-Print Filename: escp2-c84.ppd

*%

*FormatVersion: "4.3"

*FileVersion:   "4.3.21"

*LanguageVersion: English

*LanguageEncoding: ISOLatin1

*PCFileName:    "EC84.PPD"

*Manufacturer:  "EPSON"

*Product:   "(AFPL Ghostscript)"

*Product:   "(GNU Ghostscript)"

*Product:   "(ESP Ghostscript)"

*ModelName:     "EPSON Stylus C84"

*ShortNickName: "EPSON Stylus C84"

*NickName:      "EPSON Stylus C84 - CUPS+Gimp-Print v4.3.21"

*PSVersion: "(2017.000) 550"

*LanguageLevel: "2"

*ColorDevice:   True

*DefaultColorSpace: RGB

*FileSystem:    False

*LandscapeOrientation: Plus90

*TTRasterizer:  Type42

*cupsVersion:   1.1

*cupsModelNumber: "0"

*cupsManualCopies: True

*cupsFilter:    "application/vnd.cups-raster 100 rastertoprinter"

*cupsFilter:    "application/vnd.cups-command 33 commandtoepson"

                                                                                                                                                        

*VariablePaperSize: true

```

I'm not shure what else would be usefull, cause as I said, everything worked right out of the box for me. Sorry  :Confused:  If you have futher questions about my configuration don't hesitate to contact me.

----------

## incubator

now thats strange, when I asked foomatic for a printer resembling c84, it returned nothing, so I suppose on my system it does not have a c84.ppd

you are free to email it to me to

incubator at skynet dot be

and if all else fails I better get that usb cable back (I standard received it but since I had everything set up already for parallell I exchanged it for a parallell cable.

I will investigate this further though  :Smile: 

thnx for the info.

----------

## incubator

I dont know what is wrong with this thing :s

cups recognizes the printer with this new ppd as a true epson c84 with gimp-print etc  but as usual every job I throw at it is immediatly cancelled  :Sad: 

I looked in the BIOS config and checked the parallell port mode, wich is EPP+ECP (since the amd k7s5a pro has one EPP/ECP parallell port)

I tested with auro, 378h, 278h and 3BCh using irq 7 and dma 3

no results at all.

Is this a common thing that epson printers work better with usb in linux? or is it just my system again?

----------

## foxtrot

 *incubator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Is this a common thing that epson printers work better with usb in linux? or is it just my system again?

 

I dunno, I'm running my C84 off a parallel  port (largely because I don't have a USB cable...) and unfortunately, it worked sufficiently well the first time out that I'm not sure what to suggest next. But I can verify they work fine on a parallel port, at least with a 2.4.22 kernel. I've not been brave enough to try to step to 2.6...

I couldn't get to the linuxprinting.org site when I tried it,  so I can't say what it suggests to do.  What I did was update make.conf so it knew I wanted to use cups and foomatic, emerged those things, then verified I had everything in the kernel (note that for some printers, and I don't know if this is one of them, simply having parallel port support is insufficient. I do not know why) .

I modprobed the parallel port, which gave me a /dev/lp0 to play with.  Try to at least get that far-- that'll tell you if you're having OS issues or printer  driver issues. If you can conjure up a text file and cat it at /dev/lp0 and get something on your printer, you're halfway there.

----------

## incubator

then I must be halfway there, I do have /dev/lp0

and echo "test" > /dev/lp0 conjures a page with "test" on it,  but the page comes out only when I turn the printer off.

Thats why I dont understand why cups wont print its test page (and any other program like open office)

----------

## incubator

well, I use the gentoo-sources-r7

2.4.20

I dont know if upgradiing to reither r9 or 2.4.22 would help, though I would like to have some confirmation from someone who is quite familiar with kernels.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

incubator,

Some printers need a line feed before they will put ink on the paper.

When you do echo "test" > /dev/lp0 the text "test" is sent to the printer but it does nothing with it for lack of a line feed character.

Find a file with some text in it (almost anything in /etc/ will do) and cat that to the printer. It should print it all except perhaps the last line. It may not eject the printed sheet either.

If this works, then its a CUPS setup problem. You should have a CUPS error log somewhere. Post that. 

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## incubator

full error_log from cups at 

http://users.skynet.be/incubator/error_log

short version of one job only:

```

[10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] AcceptClient(0x808a908) 0 NumClients = 0

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] AcceptClient() 5 from localhost:631.

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] AcceptClient: Adding fd 5 to InputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] ReadClient() 5, used=0

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] ReadClient() 5 GET /printers HTTP/1.1

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] decode_auth(0x402ea008): Authorization string = "Basic cm9vdDp0aTAxMjgwNjM="

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] decode_auth() 5 username="root"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/printers"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] FindBest: uri = "/printers"...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] FindBest: Location /jobs Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] FindBest: best = "/"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] argv[0] = "printers.cgi"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] envp[0] = "PATH=/bin:/usr/bin"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] envp[1] = "SERVER_SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] envp[2] = "GATEWAY_INTERFACE=CGI/1.1"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] envp[3] = "SERVER_PROTOCOL=HTTP/1.1"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] envp[4] = "REDIRECT_STATUS=1"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] envp[5] = "IPP_PORT=631"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] envp[6] = "SERVER_NAME=localhost"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] envp[7] = "SERVER_PORT=631"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] envp[8] = "REMOTE_ADDR=127.0.0.1"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] envp[9] = "REMOTE_HOST=localhost"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] envp[10] = "REMOTE_USER=root"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] envp[11] = "LANG=en"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] envp[12] = ""

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] envp[13] = "TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] envp[14] = "CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] envp[15] = "CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] envp[16] = "HTTP_USER_AGENT=Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.5) Gecko/20031120"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] envp[17] = "SCRIPT_NAME=/printers"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] envp[18] = "REQUEST_METHOD=GET"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] AddCert: adding certificate for pid 3137

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 3137

I [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=3137)

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] SendCommand() 5 file=8

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] SendCommand: Adding fd 8 to InputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] SendCommand: Adding fd 5 to OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] AcceptClient(0x808a908) 0 NumClients = 1

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] AcceptClient: Adding fd 7 to InputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] WriteClient() 5 Content-Type: text/html;charset=iso-8859-1

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] WriteClient() 5 

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] WriteClient() 5 1171 bytes

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] ReadClient() 7, used=0

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] decode_auth(0x402eca34): Authorization string = ""

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] decode_auth() 7 username=""

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] FindBest: uri = "/"...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] FindBest: Location /jobs Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] FindBest: best = "/"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] POST /

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] CONTENT_TYPE = application/ipp

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] ReadClient() 7 con->data_encoding = length, con->data_remaining = 77, con->file = 0

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest(0x402eca34[7]): operation_id = 4001

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] get_default(0x402eca34[7])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attrs(0x809b088, 0x8091050, (nil), 0)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809b088, 0x8091078[printer-uri-supported,4,45])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809b088, 0x80910e8[uri-authentication-supported,4,44])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809b088, 0x8091158[uri-security-supported,4,44])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809b088, 0x80911b0[printer-name,4,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809b088, 0x8091200[printer-location,4,41])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809b088, 0x8091250[printer-info,4,41])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809b088, 0x80912a0[printer-more-info,4,45])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809b088, 0x8091308[job-quota-period,4,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809b088, 0x8091348[job-k-limit,4,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809b088, 0x8091380[job-page-limit,4,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809b088, 0x80913c0[job-sheets-default,4,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809b088, 0x8091428[device-uri,4,45])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809b088, 0x809a500[color-supported,4,22])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809b088, 0x80c0930[printer-make-and-model,4,41])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809b088, 0x80c1758[media-supported,4,44])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809b088, 0x80cb300[media-default,4,44])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809b088, 0x80c0138[finishings-supported,4,23])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809b088, 0x8093598[finishings-default,4,23])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809b088, 0x80935c0[printer-type,4,23])

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: Adding fd 7 to OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] WriteClient: Removing fd 7 from OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] ReadClient() 7, used=0

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] decode_auth(0x402eca34): Authorization string = ""

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] decode_auth() 7 username=""

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] FindBest: uri = "/"...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] FindBest: Location /jobs Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] FindBest: best = "/"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] POST /

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] CONTENT_TYPE = application/ipp

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] ReadClient() 7 con->data_encoding = length, con->data_remaining = 105, con->file = 0

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest(0x402eca34[7]): operation_id = 4002

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] get_printers(0x402eca34[7], 0)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] add_printer_state_reasons(0x402eca34[7], 0x8093608[c84])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] add_queued_job_count(0x402eca34[7], 0x8093608[c84])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attrs(0x809dd30, 0x8091050, 0x809d4c8, 0)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8091078[printer-uri-supported,4,45])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x80910e8[uri-authentication-supported,4,44])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8091158[uri-security-supported,4,44])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x80911b0[printer-name,4,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8091200[printer-location,4,41])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8091250[printer-info,4,41])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x80912a0[printer-more-info,4,45])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8091308[job-quota-period,4,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8091348[job-k-limit,4,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8091380[job-page-limit,4,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x80913c0[job-sheets-default,4,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8091428[device-uri,4,45])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x809a500[color-supported,4,22])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x80c0930[printer-make-and-model,4,41])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x80c1758[media-supported,4,44])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x80cb300[media-default,4,44])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x80c0138[finishings-supported,4,23])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8093598[finishings-default,4,23])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x80935c0[printer-type,4,23])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attrs(0x809dd30, 0x808a728, 0x809d4c8, 0)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x808a750[pdl-override-supported,4,44])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x808a7b0[ipp-versions-supported,4,44])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x808d708[operations-supported,4,23])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x808d888[multiple-document-jobs-supported,4,22])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x808d8d8[multiple-operation-time-out,4,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x808d920[multiple-document-handling-supported,4,44])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x808d9d8[charset-configured,4,47])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8093ad8[charset-supported,4,47])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8093cd0[natural-language-configured,4,48])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8093d28[generated-natural-language-supported,4,48])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8093d90[document-format-default,4,49])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8093df8[document-format-supported,4,80000049])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8093f90[compression-supported,4,44])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8094000[job-priority-supported,4,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8094048[job-priority-default,4,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8094090[copies-supported,4,33])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x80940d0[copies-default,4,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8094110[page-ranges-supported,4,22])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8094158[number-up-supported,4,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x80941d0[number-up-default,4,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8094210[orientation-requested-supported,4,23])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x8094280[orientation-requested-default,4,23])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809dd30, 0x80942d0[job-sheets-supported,4,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attrs(0x809ebc8, 0x80990b0, (nil), 0)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809ebc8, 0x80990d8[printer-state,4,23])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809ebc8, 0x8099100[printer-is-accepting-jobs,4,22])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809ebc8, 0x8099128[printer-state-message,4,41])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809ebc8, 0x8093448[printer-state-reasons,4,44])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809ebc8, 0x8093470[printer-state-time,4,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809ebc8, 0x8093498[printer-state-sequence-number,4,21])

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: Adding fd 7 to OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] WriteClient: Removing fd 7 from OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] PID 3137 exited with no errors.

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] DeleteCert: removing certificate for pid 3137

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] WriteClient() 5 1899 bytes

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] ReadClient() 7, used=0

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] CloseClient() 7

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] CloseClient: Removing fd 7 from InputSet and OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] WriteClient: Removing fd 5 from OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] WriteClient: Removing fd 8 from InputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:40 +0100] WriteClient: 5 Closing data file 8.

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] ReadClient() 5, used=0

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] ReadClient() 5 GET /printers/c84?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] decode_auth(0x402ea008): Authorization string = "Basic cm9vdDp0aTAxMjgwNjM="

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] decode_auth() 5 username="root"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/printers/c84?op=print-test-page"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] FindBest: uri = "/printers/c84?op=print-test-page"...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] FindBest: Location /jobs Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] FindBest: best = "/"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] argv[0] = "c84"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] envp[0] = "PATH=/bin:/usr/bin"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] envp[1] = "SERVER_SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] envp[2] = "GATEWAY_INTERFACE=CGI/1.1"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] envp[3] = "SERVER_PROTOCOL=HTTP/1.1"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] envp[4] = "REDIRECT_STATUS=1"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] envp[5] = "IPP_PORT=631"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] envp[6] = "SERVER_NAME=localhost"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] envp[7] = "SERVER_PORT=631"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] envp[8] = "REMOTE_ADDR=127.0.0.1"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] envp[9] = "REMOTE_HOST=localhost"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] envp[10] = "REMOTE_USER=root"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] envp[11] = "LANG=en"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] envp[12] = ""

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] envp[13] = "TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] envp[14] = "CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] envp[15] = "CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] envp[16] = "HTTP_USER_AGENT=Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.5) Gecko/20031120"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] envp[17] = "SCRIPT_NAME=/printers/c84"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] envp[18] = "REQUEST_METHOD=GET"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] envp[19] = "QUERY_STRING=op=print-test-page"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] AddCert: adding certificate for pid 3138

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 3138

I [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=3138)

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] SendCommand() 5 file=8

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] SendCommand: Adding fd 8 to InputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] SendCommand: Adding fd 5 to OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] WriteClient() 5 Content-Type: text/html;charset=iso-8859-1

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] WriteClient() 5

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] WriteClient() 5 1163 bytes

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] AcceptClient(0x808a908) 0 NumClients = 1

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] AcceptClient: Adding fd 7 to InputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] ReadClient() 7, used=0

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST /printers/c84 HTTP/1.1

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] decode_auth(0x402eca34): Authorization string = ""

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] decode_auth() 7 username=""

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/printers/c84"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] FindBest: uri = "/printers/c84"...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] FindBest: Location /jobs Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] FindBest: best = "/"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] POST /printers/c84

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] CONTENT_TYPE = application/ipp

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] ReadClient() 7 con->data_encoding = length, con->data_remaining = 14768, con->file = 0

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] ReadClient() 7 REQUEST /var/spool/cups/00000001=9

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] ReadClient() 7 writing 1731 bytes to 9

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] ReadClient() 7, used=0

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] ReadClient() 7 con->data_encoding = length, con->data_remaining = 12822, con->file = 9

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] ReadClient() 7 writing 12822 bytes to 9

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] ReadClient() 7 Closing data file 9, size = 14553.

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest(0x402eca34[7]): operation_id = 0002

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] print_job(0x402eca34[7], ipp://localhost/printers/c84)

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] check_quotas(0x402eca34[7], 0x8093608[c84])

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = 'root'

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] print_job: requesting-user-name = 'root'

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 14.

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] copy_banner(0x402eca34[7], 0x809da68[14], none)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] add_file(con=0x402eca34[7], job=14, filetype=application/postscript, compression=0)

I [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 14.

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] copy_banner(0x402eca34[7], 0x809da68[14], none)

I [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] Job 14 queued on 'c84' by 'root'.

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] Job 14 hold_until = 0

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] SaveJob: Closing file 9...

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] StartJob(14, 0x8093608)

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] StartJob() id = 14, file = 0/1

E [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job 14!

I [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] Hint: Do you have ESP Ghostscript installed?

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] CancelJob: id = 14

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] SaveJob: Closing file 9...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] add_job_state_reasons(0x402eca34[7], 14)

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: Adding fd 7 to OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] WriteClient: Removing fd 7 from OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] PID 3138 exited with no errors.

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] DeleteCert: removing certificate for pid 3138

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] ReadClient() 7, used=0

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] CloseClient() 7

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] CloseClient: Removing fd 7 from InputSet and OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] WriteClient: Removing fd 5 from OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] WriteClient: Removing fd 8 from InputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] WriteClient: 5 Closing data file 8.

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] ReadClient() 5, used=0

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] ReadClient() 5 GET /jobs HTTP/1.1

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] decode_auth(0x402ea008): Authorization string = "Basic cm9vdDp0aTAxMjgwNjM="

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] decode_auth() 5 username="root"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/jobs"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] FindBest: uri = "/jobs"...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] FindBest: Location /jobs Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] FindBest: best = "/jobs"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] IsAuthorized: username = "root" password = 9 chars

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] IsAuthorized: Checking "root", address = 7f000001, hostname = "localhost"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] argv[0] = "jobs.cgi"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] envp[0] = "PATH=/bin:/usr/bin"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] envp[1] = "SERVER_SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] envp[2] = "GATEWAY_INTERFACE=CGI/1.1"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] envp[3] = "SERVER_PROTOCOL=HTTP/1.1"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] envp[4] = "REDIRECT_STATUS=1"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] envp[5] = "IPP_PORT=631"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] envp[6] = "SERVER_NAME=localhost"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] envp[7] = "SERVER_PORT=631"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] envp[8] = "REMOTE_ADDR=127.0.0.1"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] envp[9] = "REMOTE_HOST=localhost"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] envp[10] = "REMOTE_USER=root"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] envp[11] = "LANG=en"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] envp[12] = ""

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] envp[13] = "TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] envp[14] = "CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] envp[15] = "CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] envp[16] = "HTTP_USER_AGENT=Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.5) Gecko/20031120"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] envp[17] = "SCRIPT_NAME=/jobs"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] envp[18] = "REQUEST_METHOD=GET"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] AddCert: adding certificate for pid 3141

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi started - PID = 3141

I [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=3141)

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] SendCommand() 5 file=8

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] SendCommand: Adding fd 8 to InputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] SendCommand: Adding fd 5 to OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] AcceptClient(0x808a908) 0 NumClients = 1

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] AcceptClient: Adding fd 7 to InputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] WriteClient() 5 Content-Type: text/html;charset=iso-8859-1

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] WriteClient() 5 

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] WriteClient() 5 1165 bytes

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] ReadClient() 7, used=0

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] decode_auth(0x402eca34): Authorization string = ""

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] decode_auth() 7 username=""

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] FindBest: uri = "/"...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] FindBest: Location /jobs Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] FindBest: best = "/"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] POST /

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] CONTENT_TYPE = application/ipp

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] ReadClient() 7 con->data_encoding = length, con->data_remaining = 109, con->file = 0

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest(0x402eca34[7]): operation_id = 000a

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] get_jobs(0x402eca34[7], ipp://localhost/jobs)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] get_jobs: job->id = 8

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] get_jobs: job->id = 9

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] get_jobs: job->id = 10

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] get_jobs: job->id = 11

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] get_jobs: job->id = 12

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] get_jobs: job->id = 13

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] get_jobs: job->id = 14

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: Adding fd 7 to OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] WriteClient: Removing fd 7 from OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] PID 3141 exited with no errors.

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] DeleteCert: removing certificate for pid 3141

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] ReadClient() 7, used=0

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] CloseClient() 7

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] CloseClient: Removing fd 7 from InputSet and OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] WriteClient: Removing fd 5 from OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] WriteClient: Removing fd 8 from InputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:45 +0100] WriteClient: 5 Closing data file 8.

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] ReadClient() 5, used=0

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] ReadClient() 5 GET /jobs?which_jobs=completed HTTP/1.1

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] decode_auth(0x402ea008): Authorization string = "Basic cm9vdDp0aTAxMjgwNjM="

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] decode_auth() 5 username="root"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/jobs?which_jobs=completed"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] FindBest: uri = "/jobs?which_jobs=completed"...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] FindBest: Location /jobs Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] FindBest: best = "/jobs"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] IsAuthorized: username = "root" password = 9 chars

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] IsAuthorized: Checking "root", address = 7f000001, hostname = "localhost"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] argv[0] = ""

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] envp[0] = "PATH=/bin:/usr/bin"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] envp[1] = "SERVER_SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] envp[2] = "GATEWAY_INTERFACE=CGI/1.1"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] envp[3] = "SERVER_PROTOCOL=HTTP/1.1"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] envp[4] = "REDIRECT_STATUS=1"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] envp[5] = "IPP_PORT=631"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] envp[6] = "SERVER_NAME=localhost"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] envp[7] = "SERVER_PORT=631"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] envp[8] = "REMOTE_ADDR=127.0.0.1"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] envp[9] = "REMOTE_HOST=localhost"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] envp[10] = "REMOTE_USER=root"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] envp[11] = "LANG=en"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] envp[12] = ""

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] envp[13] = "TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] envp[14] = "CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] envp[15] = "CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] envp[16] = "HTTP_USER_AGENT=Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.5) Gecko/20031120"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] envp[17] = "SCRIPT_NAME=/jobs"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] envp[18] = "REQUEST_METHOD=GET"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] envp[19] = "QUERY_STRING=which_jobs=completed"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] AddCert: adding certificate for pid 3142

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi started - PID = 3142

I [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=3142)

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] SendCommand() 5 file=8

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] SendCommand: Adding fd 8 to InputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] SendCommand: Adding fd 5 to OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] AcceptClient(0x808a908) 0 NumClients = 1

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] AcceptClient: Adding fd 7 to InputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] WriteClient() 5 Content-Type: text/html;charset=iso-8859-1

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] WriteClient() 5

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] WriteClient() 5 1165 bytes

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] ReadClient() 7, used=0

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] decode_auth(0x402eca34): Authorization string = ""

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] decode_auth() 7 username=""

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] FindBest: uri = "/"...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] FindBest: Location /jobs Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] FindBest: best = "/"

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] POST /

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] CONTENT_TYPE = application/ipp

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] ReadClient() 7 con->data_encoding = length, con->data_remaining = 133, con->file = 0

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest(0x402eca34[7]): operation_id = 000a

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] get_jobs(0x402eca34[7], ipp://localhost/jobs)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] get_jobs: job->id = 8

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] get_jobs: count = 1

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attrs(0x809d5d0, 0x8095418, (nil), 2)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8095670[job-originating-user-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80957e0[document-format,2,49])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80958a8[job-priority,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8095950[job-originating-host-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8095a10[job-id,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8095ab0[job-state,2,23])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8095b50[job-media-sheets-completed,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8095c00[job-printer-uri,2,45])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8095cd0[job-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8095d80[job-k-octets,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8095e28[time-at-creation,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8095ed0[time-at-processing,2,13])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8095f78[time-at-completed,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8096020[job-hold-until,2,44])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80960d8[job-sheets,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] add_job_state_reasons(0x402eca34[7], 8)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] get_jobs: job->id = 9

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] get_jobs: count = 2

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attrs(0x809d5d0, 0x8096270, (nil), 2)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80964d8[job-originating-user-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8096648[document-format,2,49])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8096710[job-priority,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80967b8[job-originating-host-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8096878[job-id,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8096918[job-state,2,23])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80969b8[job-media-sheets-completed,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8096a68[job-printer-uri,2,45])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8096b38[job-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8096be8[job-k-octets,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8096c90[time-at-creation,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8096d38[time-at-processing,2,13])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8096de0[time-at-completed,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8096e88[job-hold-until,2,44])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8096f40[job-sheets,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] add_job_state_reasons(0x402eca34[7], 9)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] get_jobs: job->id = 10

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] get_jobs: count = 3

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attrs(0x809d5d0, 0x80970d8, (nil), 2)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8097340[job-originating-user-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80974b0[document-format,2,49])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8097578[job-priority,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8097620[job-originating-host-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80976e0[job-id,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8097780[job-state,2,23])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8097820[job-media-sheets-completed,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80978d0[job-printer-uri,2,45])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80979a0[job-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8097a50[job-k-octets,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8097af8[time-at-creation,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8097ba0[time-at-processing,2,13])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8097c48[time-at-completed,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8097cf0[job-hold-until,2,44])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8097da8[job-sheets,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] add_job_state_reasons(0x402eca34[7], 10)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] get_jobs: job->id = 11

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] get_jobs: count = 4

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attrs(0x809d5d0, 0x8097f40, (nil), 2)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80981a8[job-originating-user-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8098318[document-format,2,49])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80983e0[job-priority,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8098488[job-originating-host-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8098548[job-id,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80985e8[job-state,2,23])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8098688[job-media-sheets-completed,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8098738[job-printer-uri,2,45])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8098808[job-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80988b8[job-k-octets,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8098960[time-at-creation,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8098a08[time-at-processing,2,13])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8098ab0[time-at-completed,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8098b58[job-hold-until,2,44])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8098c10[job-sheets,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] add_job_state_reasons(0x402eca34[7], 11)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] get_jobs: job->id = 12

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] get_jobs: count = 5

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attrs(0x809d5d0, 0x8098da8, (nil), 2)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x8099010[job-originating-user-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80c1ca8[document-format,2,49])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80c1d70[job-priority,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80c1e18[job-originating-host-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80c1ed8[job-id,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80c1f78[job-state,2,23])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80c2018[job-media-sheets-completed,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80c20c8[job-printer-uri,2,45])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80c2198[job-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80c2248[job-k-octets,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80c22f0[time-at-creation,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80c2398[time-at-processing,2,13])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80c2440[time-at-completed,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80c24e8[job-hold-until,2,44])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80c25a0[job-sheets,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] add_job_state_reasons(0x402eca34[7], 12)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] get_jobs: job->id = 13

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] get_jobs: count = 6

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attrs(0x809d5d0, 0x809b918, (nil), 2)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809bd08[job-originating-user-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809bfc0[document-format,2,49])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809c5d8[job-priority,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809c518[job-originating-host-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809c450[job-id,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809c408[job-state,2,23])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809b600[job-media-sheets-completed,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x80c9238[job-printer-uri,2,45])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809a750[job-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809aa18[job-k-octets,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809c498[time-at-creation,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809c4d8[time-at-processing,2,13])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809c6f0[time-at-completed,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809b890[job-hold-until,2,44])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809b8b8[job-sheets,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] add_job_state_reasons(0x402eca34[7], 13)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] get_jobs: job->id = 14

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] get_jobs: count = 7

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attrs(0x809d5d0, 0x809dd30, (nil), 2)

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809e120[job-originating-user-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809e3d8[document-format,2,49])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809e9f0[job-priority,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809e930[job-originating-host-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809e868[job-id,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809e820[job-state,2,23])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809b258[job-media-sheets-completed,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809da18[job-printer-uri,2,45])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809bcd0[job-name,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809ae80[job-k-octets,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809e8b0[time-at-creation,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809e8f0[time-at-processing,2,13])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809eb08[time-at-completed,2,21])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809aa68[job-hold-until,2,44])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] copy_attribute(0x809d5d0, 0x809aa90[job-sheets,2,42])

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] add_job_state_reasons(0x402eca34[7], 14)

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: Adding fd 7 to OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] WriteClient: Removing fd 7 from OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] PID 3142 exited with no errors.

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] DeleteCert: removing certificate for pid 3142

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] WriteClient() 5 2048 bytes

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] ReadClient() 7, used=0

D [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] CloseClient() 7

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] CloseClient: Removing fd 7 from InputSet and OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] WriteClient() 5 1523 bytes

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] WriteClient: Removing fd 5 from OutputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] WriteClient: Removing fd 8 from InputSet...

d [10/Dec/2003:18:05:46 +0100] WriteClient: 5 Closing data file 8.

```

and is it normal that these files start with unreadable characters (squares) when opening with Kate? (it even thinks it is a picture)

to answer the burning question if ther is ghostscript:

```

# emerge -p ghostscript

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-7.05.6-r3  

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

incubator,

This is a bad sign

 *Quote:*   

> E [10/Dec/2003:18:05:43 +0100] Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job 14! 

 

It suggests that the wrong PPDs are installed since it can't render output for your printer. Your log file also suggest that you have two printers on /dev/lp0, a Cannon and an Epson.

foomatic does know amout a C84 (not a c84) 

```
grep C84 /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/*
```

 to see it.

then

```
 

grep Epson-Stylus_C84 /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/*
```

 shows gimp-print-ijs is the driver to use.

Plugging all this into  

```
foomatic-configure -s cups -p Epson-Stylus_C84  -c file:/dev/lp0 -n Epson_C84 -d gimp-print-ijs
```

NB: the -p and -d parameters get looked up in the foomatic database, so the spellings and capitalisation must match _exactly_.

If you decide to try the C84 set-up above, you will need to restart cupsd for it to take effect. Also, not having a C84, I am unable to test it myself. This may well give you a different set of PPDs. If you want to see what you are useing now, look at the filenames in /etc/cups/ppd. Thery are text files, so take a peek inside with less if you want.

It could be as simple as a printer name change in the PPD files because the system askes the printer what it is and gets back Epson-Stylus_C84 but the PPD files say Epson-Stylus_C82, then it all falls over because the two are not equal.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## incubator

C84.ppd is non-existant in the foomatic db on my system, and I have a very recent version.

Whe nI try to run the grep C84 ... command I get nothing.

when I run foomatic configure with your params I get this:

Cannot read file /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/Epson-Stylus_C84.xml!

Cannot read file /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/Epson-Stylus_C84.xml!

Printer file /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/Epson-Stylus_C84.xml corrupted, missing, or not readable!

Could not run "foomatic-combo-xml"/"foomatic-perl-data"! at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0/Foomatic/DB.pm line 509.

and these error log I posted earlier were with a genuine C84.ppd that was mailed to me.

So I must conclude that something is VERY wrong here :s

----------

## NeddySeagoon

incubator,

I run a ~x86 system. My foomatic, all 4 parts are dated 20031018. Thats October 18 this year,

What does emerge foomatic -s say on your system?

I have  cups 1.1.19-r1, gnome-cups-manager 0.17 and libgnomecups 0.1.6.

None of the other cups stuf is installed.

emerge cups -s will list all of the cups components.

Lastly my gimp-print is 4.3.21. I see that version 4.3.25 is out now.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## incubator

CUPS info:

```

 emerge cups -s

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : cups ]

[ Applications found : 6 ]

 

*  net-print/cups

      Latest version available: 1.1.19-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.1.19-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 3,604 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.cups.org

      Description: The Common Unix Printing System

*  net-print/cups-pdf

      Latest version available: 1.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 6 kB

      Homepage:    http://cip.physik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vrbehr/cups-pdf/

      Description: Provides a virtual printer for CUPS to produce PDF files.

*  net-print/fax4cups

      Latest version available: 1.23

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 13 kB

      Homepage:    http://vigna.dsi.unimi.it/fax4CUPS/

      Description: efax/hylafax backend for CUPS

*  net-print/gnome-cups-manager

      Latest version available: 0.17

      Latest version installed: 0.17

      Size of downloaded files: 309 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnome.org/

      Description: GNOME CUPS Printer Management Interface

*  net-print/libgnomecups

      Latest version available: 0.1.6

      Latest version installed: 0.1.6

      Size of downloaded files: 178 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnome.org

      Description: GNOME cups library

*  sys-apps/apcupsd

      Latest version available: 3.10.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 3,656 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.sibbald.com/apcupsd/

      Description: APC UPS daemon with integrated tcp/ip remote shutdown

```

foomatic info:

```

*  net-print/foomatic

      Latest version available: 3.0.0

      Latest version installed: 3.0.0

      Size of downloaded files: 0 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

      Description: The Foomatic printing meta package

*  net-print/foomatic-db

      Latest version available: 20030716

      Latest version installed: 20030716

      Size of downloaded files: 694 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic

      Description: Foomatic printer database

*  net-print/foomatic-db-engine

      Latest version available: 3.0.0

      Latest version installed: 3.0.0

      Size of downloaded files: 264 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic

      Description: Foomatic printer database engine

*  net-print/foomatic-filters

      Latest version available: 3.0.0

      Latest version installed: 3.0.0

      Size of downloaded files: 114 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic

      Description: Foomatic wrapper scripts

```

I did not use ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

I always use just x86

using gimp-print-4.2.5-r2

----------

## incubator

ok, after a reent update of rsync, foomatic-db etc is updated to your version, (weird because a week ago this didnt show up)

the C84 is now listed in the foomatic printer db, but not in the driver db

I get this:

The printer Epson Stylus C84 (ID: Epson-Stylus_C84) is not supported by the driver gimp-print!

Could not run "foomatic-combo-xml"/"foomatic-perl-data"! at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0/Foomatic/DB.pm line 509.

when typing foomatic-configure -s cups -p Epson-Stylus_C84 -c file:/dev/lp0 -n Epson -d gimp-print

same with the -ijs version

should I add the ~ to x86 and get your version of gimp-print?

but then again, I fear it might destroy everything I built up :s

edit: yup, it is confirmed.

foomatic-20031018 has the c84 but it only works with gimp-print 4.3.21 or higher, cups listed it.

but going to ~ means quite a lot of updates, and since that category isnt officially "stable" I dont really trust it yet

opinions please  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

incubator,

You can force the emerge of just the packages you want at any verson yon want.

You don't have to run a whole ~x86 system.

I've not had any problems with the ~x86 buils though.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## incubator

hmm, but he still needs many upgrades

gcc, gentoolkit, and many more updated appear on the list when I type

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -up gimp-print

(cant post it atm: not home)

and this makes me wonder if it  turns my system completely into ~

But just to be safe, is there a way to undo it and return to good old stable if things go wrong?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

incubator,

You can do 

emerge foomatic-db-engine-20031018

emerge foomatic-db--20031018

emerge foomatic-filters -20031018

to get the three parts of foomatic at the latest version.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## incubator

he cant find those.

what does seem to work  is this:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p gimp-print

(without the -u)

and then he offers to update only gimp-print (just as I want it to)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

incubator,

Looks like I got the command wrong then. You will also need the foomatic files done the same way.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## incubator

they already were in the stable portage  :Smile: 

and thanks for the wonderfull help! I got it working now, with gimp-print 4.3.25, and it is printing mighty fine I might add  :Very Happy: 

----------

## carenas2

what about printing from gimp?  

i got my c84 working last night by following this thread... but today i realized that i no longer get a "file/print" option in gimp.

i read in another thread that printing from gimp using gimp-print-4.3.25 does NOT work, but i'm hoping you are a counterexample.     :Confused: 

----------

## mpool

I got my C84 (with USB) working according to your posts. Thanks!

But, it took me a while reading all the posts to figure out what to do. So here is a summary of what I did in order in case anyone else wants it:

Make sure your kernel has the following options:

Under "USB Support" : Y to Support for USB and M to USB printer support

If you are using a parallel port, make sure you have Parallel support checked in your kernel and the module loaded if you chose to compile it as a module.

Then: 

```

#to have the printer's module loaded whenever you plug in your usb printer - useful but not essential

emerge hotplug

# before continuing, make sure usbcore and printer modules are loaded and printer is recognised in dmesg

# I added "cups foomaticdb ppds usb" to my USE in make.conf but I'm not sure I needed to.

emerge cups

emerge foomatic

# because gimp-print-4.3.25 isn't in the stable tree, emerge it from the ebuild

emerge /usr/portage/media-gfx/gimp-print/gimp-print-4.3.25.ebuild

# do the following if you want cups to start at boot

rc-update add cupsd default

# do the following if you don't want to reboot before continuing

/etc/init.d/cupsd start

# install printer

foomatic-configure -s cups -p Epson-Stylus_C84 -c file:/dev/usb/lp0 -n C84 -d gimp-print-ijs

```

You should now be able to print a test page from the graphical interface to cups and printing should work.

I also don't have a print command in the GIMP. But, I emerged flphoto and it has a pretty nice interface if all you want to do is print out photos.

Now, all I have to do is get colour matching working correctly. My photos appear a bit too dark from linux. Here's a thread which may help: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=126259&highlight=printer+color+colour

Madeline

----------

